# Martin D-28 - DCX1RAE



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there a *significant* difference in the tone between these two or is it more subtle?

DX1RAE





D-28


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 2012 D18, an HD35 CS and an HD28V.

There are big differences between the sound on all three of them and not the way you always hear that they’re supposed to be. For example, HD35s are often said to be low end pigs but mine has more growl than the other two.

Also, the new 2017 D28 has been forward shifted with a 1&3/4 nut. I think it is still straight braced though but it’s gonna sound different than the previous D28.

Only way is to try them and see what comes out when you play them not somebody else.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL

Youtube clips to judge a good acoustic guitar. Pointless. Like listening to a youtube of $10k hi-fi speakers through your computer speakers. If you can't see the weak link here, it may be you.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Play them. Even if you get the two guitar strings into the same recording environment like Tony Polecastro does, you’re still only going to get a little bit of the effect of playing and hearing them in person. 

Having played several examples of the two guitars mentioned, I’ll tell you there’s a big difference in how they sound.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Ah man ! I agree with other opinions. I ain't gonna vote... I find the Dx demo focusses on mid and highs while the boominess of the d-28s first struct me. I would have to try both, ideally side to side. If not, I would search the net for opinions (as you do here) and hear different videos to get a better idea of the average sounds of each model (two guitars of the same model may not sound exactly the same).

Ain't the message in the receiver ?! Nop ! Recorded sounds we hear on videos progressed through room air, mic and processors that altered them. We do not know the specs for these and even though they are probably quite good recordings since they are made for marketting purpose, there were probably two different recording setups. So, though we hear these videos throughout the same speakers at our end, what we hear may be quite different from what you would hear in the room where they were recorded. In this regard, having the d28s on the same video is a better tool for comparison purpose.

The video I posted yesterday under "What are you currently practicing" was recorder with my iPad and I have to confess YouTube made it better than the original. I once tried to compare four sitka/mahogany orchestra guitars : my video showed some differences... that were almost blunted in YouTube version.

So, the main point is that videos my be misleading, you have to hear the actual sound with your own ears (in a quiet environment).


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Obviously my tastes may be different than yours but I bought two acoustics in the last few years and did a lot of testing.

I like rating things and I gave the Martin DX1RAE 2.75 out of 5. I gave the DX1AE 3.5/5. I gave the Martin D-28 a 4.5/5. I gave the new Martin D-18 a 5.

If you want to save some money I gave the Yamaha FG800 a 3/5, FG820 3.75/5 and a FG830 4/5.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Another consideration is that guitar sound is subjective. What Guncho likes may not be what I like or what you like. One can look at build quality, fit and finish and details with an objective eye, but when it comes to sound, it's mostly up to what you like to hear. I really like the sound of my Yamaha LL16 ARE and it's getting better with time. It sounds really good and not just "for the price". I also like my J-45 True Vintage, although the two sound quite different, so there's that. You really have to play them and decide in person which one you like.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Obviously my tastes may be different than yours but I bought two acoustics in the last few years and did a lot of testing.
> 
> I like rating things and I gave the Martin DX1RAE 2.75 out of 5. I gave the DX1AE 3.5/5. I gave the Martin D-28 a 4.5/5. I gave the new Martin D-18 a 5.
> 
> If you want to save some money I gave the* Yamaha* FG800 a 3/5, FG820 3.75/5 and a FG830 4/5.


Those are very decent guitars but totally different animals than the Martins. My pick for Yamaha would be the LL16. It's more money but a whole lot more guitar too.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah the Yamaha's are better.



Also I'm under the impression the LL's are good for picking but the FG's are better for strumming.

I'm a strummer.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Yeah the Yamaha's are better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't played a ton of FGs, but I sure like how my LL16 sounds when strummed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Yeah the Yamaha's are better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a hacker. I can play anything and make it sound bad.


----------

